# GeCHI Weekly Report #1.11

## oRDeX

Undicesimo report settimanale dei GeCHI.

Come al solito, rinnovo l'invito a commentare il thread e ricordo che in fondo sono presenti le referenze per seguire i report tramite RSS. 

===

GeCHI Weekly Report #1.11

Benvenuti all'undicesimo GeCHI Weekly Report, il quale fornisce sommari e notizie importanti relative allo sviluppo della distribuzione Gentoo riguardanti il seguente periodo: 28.11.2009 - 04.12.2009.

[1] Rilasciato layman 1.2.4 (05.12) E' stato inserito nel branch unstable (~arch) la nuova versione 1.2.4 di app-portage/layman che introduce i miglioramenti annunciati nel precedente GWR #1.2; la comunità italiana di Gentoo è incoraggiata a testare questa nuova release e segnalare sul bugzilla gli eventuali problemi riscontrati.

[2] Aggiornamenti della roadmap per la stabilizzazione di openrc/baselayout-2 (03.12) Lo scorso maggio, il team di sviluppo di Gentoo aveva iniziato una discussione inerente i task preliminari da completare prima dell'inizio della stabilizzazzione dei pacchetti sys-apps/openrc e sys-apps/baselayout:2, tali task comprendevano:

chiusura degli oltre 60 bug pendenti per OpenRC;

scrivere una guida dettagliata per la migrazione da sys-apps/baselayout:1 a sys-apps/baselayout:2;

preparare una news per gli utenti come da GLEP 42;

stabilizzare app-admin/eselect:1.1;

gran parte dei sopra citati punti sono già stati completati (o lo sono quasi), quindi gli sviluppatori Gentoo hanno deciso di aggiornare la roadmap aggiungendo nuovi task e indicazioni finali per l'imminente stabilizzazzione:

aggiungere un apposito init script per wpa_supplicant (init già pronto e disponibile ma non inserito in portage);

completare/aggiornare la documentazione per la migrazione;

aggiornare i vecchi moduli di openrc che fanno uso degli init script di sys-apps/baselayout:1 (attualmente ne rimangono solo quattro: mdraid, mdadm, evms e lvm2);

Tutta la comunità italiana di Gentoo è incoraggiata a fare la migrazione a baselayout-2 come da apposita guida ufficiale e riportare sul bugzilla gli eventuali problemi riscontrati.

[3] Nuove eclass per i pacchetti ruby (02.12) Gli sviluppatori Gentoo stanno discutendo un nuovo RFC per l'introduzione di una rinnovata eclass per dev-ruby/* denominata ruby-ng.eclass, tramite la quale si andranno a risolvere numerosi problemi che affliggono l'attuale eclass ruby.eclass (cito solo i più salienti per brevità):

molti problemi di sicurezza;

difficoltà a gestire le Ruby Gem;

USE 'test' non presente ovunque;

I problemi dell'attuale eclass ruby sono stati ampiamente discussi dallo sviluppatore italiano Diego Elio Pettenò sul suo blog, nonchè è co-autore della nuova eclass ruby-ng.

[4] Rimozione delle vecchie versioni di glibc (01.12) Lo sviluppatore Mike Frysinger ha avvisato che verranno rimosse le versioni precedenti di sys-libs/glibc 2.6.1; siccome è un componente chiave della distribuzione Gentoo/Linux, se siete tra gli sfortunati che si ritrovano una versione di glibc <2.6.1 siete fortemente incorraggiati ad aggiornare tale pacchetto onde evitare futuri e spiacevoli problemi.

[5] LXDE stabilizzazione e nuova guida ufficiale (30.11)E' stata stabilizzata con successo la versione 0.4.2 del pacchetto lxde-base/lxde-meta, il noto Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment (LXDE), a cui è anche seguita l'introduzione di una nuova guida ufficiale Gentoo per la sua installazione e configurazione; se nel seguire tale guida riscontrate problemi siete pregati di segnalarli in questo apposito tracker.

[6] Cambiamenti per l'overlay kde-testing [EXTRA]L'overlay kde-testing è stato rinominato in kde; tutti coloro che fanno uso dell'overlay kde-testing possono fare lo switch al nuovo repository con il seguente comando:

layman -d kde-testing; layman -L; layman -a kde;

[7] Remi Cardoe vuole feedback dalla community per stabilizzare Xorg (28.11) Di recente è stato rilasciato Xorg 7.5 (xorg-server 1.7), ma il processo di stabilizzazione di x11-base/xorg-server 1.6 non è ancora completo, a tal fine, lo sviluppatore Gentoo Remi Cardoe invita tutti gli utenti della community che fanno uso di profili stabili a testare gli ultimi pacchetti rimasti esclusi dalla stabilizzazione e riportare feedback per sveltire tutto il processo.

Chi fosse interessato a fornire tali feedback deve soltanto effettuare questi semplici passi:

1. andare al report del bugzilla riguardante la stabilizzazione di Xorg 1.6;

2. copiare il contenuto del file tostable.list in package.keywords;

dopo di che non resta che effettuare il consueto aggiornamento di sistema: 

emerge --sync ; emerge -auDNv --with-bdeps y world

NOTA: se riscontrate problemi, questi vanno inseriti sul bugzilla come nuovi report e messi come blocker del bug #294958; non aggiungete i vostri report/feedback come commenti al bug #294958

[8] Il team Gentoo di Gnome cerca nuovi sviluppatori [EXTRA] Il Team Gnome di Gentoo cerca uno o due volontari (se ce ne sono di più non è un problema) per sveltire le operazioni di bug fixing, testing e stabilizzazzione; qui e qui viene spiegato nel dettaglio il tipo di aiuto richiesto e come collaborare.

[9] Gentoo sui dispositivi QNAP? [EXTRA] Ora è possibile, grazie a QNAP Inc. e lo sviluppatore Gentoo Peter Weller, installare Gentoo sui modelli TS109, TS209 e TS409.

[last rites]

Il Gentoo Tree Cleaning Team segnala che i seguenti pacchetti verranno rimossi dal tree di portage entro 30 giorni:

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org) (05 Dec 2009)

# Doesn't compile with Autoconf >= 2.64 (#279482)

## Additional bugs include:

# app-text/bibletime (#294863)

# dev-util/kprof and kdbg (#292780)

# net-firewall/guarddog (#270532)

# sci-electronics/klogic (#277525)

# media-video/kavi2svcd (#255888)

## Unresolved security bugs affecting kdelibs-3 include:

# Remote code execution (CVE-2009-1690), bug 274566

# Remote code execution (CVE-2009-1725), bug 279027

# SSL certificate spoofing (CVE-2009-2702), bug 285018

## You should uninstall kdelibs-3.5 soon as possible,

# which will be masked after KOffice 2.1.0 is in stable.

## Masked for removal.

app-text/knowit

app-office/kletterwizard

app-mobilephone/ksms

app-editors/kxmleditor

app-text/bibletime-2

dev-db/kpogre

dev-util/kdbg

dev-util/kprof

net-dialup/kdsl

net-dialup/kmasqdialer

net-dialup/komport

net-dialup/rppppoek

net-dialup/serlook

net-firewall/guarddog

net-firewall/kmyfirewall

sci-visualization/kpl

sci-calculators/abakus

sci-calculators/pgcalc2

sci-electronics/klogic

sci-calculators/kconvert

net-misc/x2gokdebindings

net-misc/x2gosessionadministration

media-video/kavi2svcd

media-sound/scret

media-sound/transkode

media-sound/kzenexplorer

# Michael Sterrett (mr_bones_ [at] gentoo.org) (04 Dec 2009)

# The "game" part of the experience is missing.

# Abandoned by upstream in 2002.  Removal on 20100103

games-action/glaxium

# Diego E. Pettenò (flameeyes [at] gentoo.org) (04 Dec 2009)

# Fails to build with itcl installed (bug #247940, open

# November 2008).

net-analyzer/ttt

# Diego E. Pettenò (flameeyes [at] gentoo.org) (04 Dec 2009)

# aspectj fails to build (bug #175570; open _April 2007_);

# aspectj4emacs depends on it.

dev-java/aspectj

app-emacs/aspectj4emacs

# Diego E. Pettenò (flameeyes [at] gentoo.org) (04 Dec 2009)

# Uses -Werror and fails to build with _FORTIFY_SOURCE=2

# (bug #260925; open March 2009).

net-misc/nstx

# Diego E. Pettenò (flameeyes [at] gentoo.org) (04 Dec 2009)

# Fails to build (bug #232841, open July 2008; bug #256926,

# open January 2008).

dev-dotnet/mono-fuse

# Diego E. Pettenò (flameeyes [at] gentoo.org) (04 Dec 2009)

# Projects seem dead, hk_classes fails to build with autoconf

# 2.64 (bug 279965).

dev-db/hk_classes

dev-db/knoda

# Diego E. Pettenò (flameeyes [at] gentoo.org) (04 Dec 2009)

# qsa fails to build with Qt4 installed (bug #204537, open

# January 2008); museek+ uses it and also misplaces man pages

# (bug #250310) and use cmake directly rather than through

# eclass (bug #287588).

dev-libs/qsa

net-p2p/museek+

# Diego E. Pettenò (flameeyes [at] gentoo.org) (04 Dec 2009)

# Both use Gtk+1.2; gtk-canvas fails autotools (bug #248344,

# open November 2008), coot uses it.

x11-libs/gtk-canvas

sci-chemistry/coot

# Diego E. Pettenò (flameeyes [at] gentoo.org) (04 Dec 2009)

# Never bumped; uses imake; rewrites PATH inside ebuild;

# seemingly dead.

x11-misc/seyon

# Diego E. Pettenò (flameeyes [at] gentoo.org) (30 Nov 2009)

# Fails to build, bug #239819 open October 2008. Solution

# in overlay, as usual for lisp-team packages.

dev-scheme/kawa

# Alex Legler (a3li [at] gentoo.org) (30 Nov 2009)

# Dead upstream, fetch issues with gemcutter.

# Masking for removal in 30 days.

dev-ruby/nitro

dev-ruby/glue

dev-ruby/gen

dev-ruby/og

# Diego E. Pettenò (flameeyes [at] gentoo.org) (29 Nov 2009)

# Fails to build with recent kernel headers (bug #236449,

# September 2008); ignores LDFLAGS (bug #231934); has

# parallel make issues (bug #264671) and is pending version

# bump since at least April 2009 (bug #266745).

sys-apps/hwinfo

# Víctor Ostorga (vostorga [at] gentoo.org) (04 Dec 2009)

# Latest release in 2005, man pages obsolete, masked for removal

# in 60 days, see bug #295188 for reference

app-i18n/man-pages-es

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org) (01 Dec 2009)

# KDE3-only, segfaulting. Masked for removal in 30 days, bug 209757.

# Replaced by e.g. scidavis, qtiplot or gnuplot.

sci-visualization/labplot

chi fa uso di uno o più dei pacchetti sopra citati è fortemente incoraggiato a trovare alternative oppure a contribuire al loro mantenimento.

----

Puoi seguire i GeCHI Weekly Report tramite i seguenti canali:

gechi.it RSS Feed;

Twitter: GeCHI Group | GeCHI RSS Feeds;

Identi.ca: GeCHI Group | GeCHI RSS Feeds;

YouTube: GeCHI Group;

FaceBook: GeCHI Group;

Digg: GeCHI Group | GeCHI RSS Feeds

----------

## riverdragon

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> [7] Remi Cardoe vuole feedback dalla community per stabilizzare Xorg (28.11) Di recente è stato rilasciato Xorg 7.5 (xorg-server 1.7), ma il processo di stabilizzazione di x11-base/xorg-server 1.6 non è ancora completo, a tal fine, lo sviluppatore Gentoo Remi Cardoe invita tutti gli utenti della community che fanno uso di profili stabili a testare gli ultimi pacchetti rimasti esclusi dalla stabilizzazione e riportare feedback per sveltire tutto il processo.
> 
> Chi fosse interessato a fornire tali feedback deve soltanto effettuare questi semplici passi:
> 
> 1. andare al report del bugzilla riguardante la stabilizzazione di Xorg 1.6;
> ...

 Questo procedimento mi sembra decisamente migliorabile, o quantomeno non è chiaro a me: io che ho già adottato tale lista (ma sono su xorg-1.7) come faccio a dare un feedback sul fatto che funziona tutto bene? Non posso commentare sul bug in questione e sicuramente non è il caso che ne apra un altro.

Basandosi però solo sul feedback dei problemi, come possono essere sicuri che semplicemente la richiesta di test non sia stata semplicemente ignorata?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Questo procedimento mi sembra decisamente migliorabile, o quantomeno non è chiaro a me: io che ho già adottato tale lista (ma sono su xorg-1.7) come faccio a dare un feedback sul fatto che funziona tutto bene? Non posso commentare sul bug in questione e sicuramente non è il caso che ne apra un altro.
> 
> Basandosi però solo sul feedback dei problemi, come possono essere sicuri che semplicemente la richiesta di test non sia stata semplicemente ignorata?

 

ehmmm è richiesto che tu abbia un profilo stabile con Xorg 7.4 (xorg-server 1.6), non con Xorg 7.5 (xorg.server 1.7).

----------

## riverdragon

Ok, il mio caso non va bene. Parlando in generale però come avrei potuto fare?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Ok, il mio caso non va bene. Parlando in generale però come avrei potuto fare?

 

seguendo le indicazioni che ho riportato?

----------

## riverdragon

Uff...

Indicazioni tue:non commentare sul bug 294958

aprire un nuovo bug e impostarlo come bloccante

Domanda mia: come faccio per dire che funziona tutto (nel caso generale, non nel mio specifico che non va bene)? Per quello che vede lo sviluppatore "fregarsene del test" o "avere tutto funzionante" è uguale: non viene a sapere nulla.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Domanda mia: come faccio per dire che funziona tutto (nel caso generale, non nel mio specifico che non va bene)? Per quello che vede lo sviluppatore "fregarsene del test" o "avere tutto funzionante" è uguale: non viene a sapere nulla.

 

gli scrivi un'email completa di "emerge --infos"

----------

## lucapost

ed alla fine si stabilizza anche openrc, ma a che serve un'initscript per wpa_supplicant? centra con dhcpcd-5*?

----------

## Scen

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> [5] LXDE stabilizzazione e nuova guida ufficiale (30.11)E' stata stabilizzata con successo la versione 0.4.2 del pacchetto lxde-base/lxde-meta, il noto Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment (LXDE), a cui è anche seguita l'introduzione di una nuova guida ufficiale Gentoo per la sua installazione e configurazione; se nel seguire tale guida riscontrate problemi siete pregati di segnalarli in questo apposito tracker.
> 
> 

 

Ho appena pubblicato la traduzione in italiano della guida alla configurazione di LXDE, tradotta da Marcello Magaldi.

Potete aggiornare il relativo link del primo post? Grazie  :Cool: 

----------

